# George off lead!



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

We went for a lovely walk today and George met his half sister Jazz, and he went off his lead the whole time and was an absolute star


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yay for George!! It is so much easier to start as you mean to go on with off lead walking. When they are so small they are far too worried to run off and leave you, some people wait til their pup is 5/6 months and then they are a bit more independant and......byeeeeeeeee off they go 
I know your heart thumps a bit but they have so much fun


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh he's having a great time, and the other dogs will show him the way. Jazz is gorg too, do they have the same dad ? x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done George. Looks like he has a lovely old time


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks all. Yes they have the same dad. Some of Kendal's dogs have the same dad also (ZAC) As does MichelleE's pup Daisy and I think Sezra's Daisy too


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Ahhh - what a good boy. We did the same in the field with our two last night - it was so nice to see them chasing around.

Daisy came fourth in the 'best puppy' category at the local show today. Pretty good going as she managed to poo down her back legs 10 minutes beforehand!!


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

Lovely pictures, I think they enjoy it when there is no traffic around and they can just have loads of fun exploring. xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Well done Daisy (and you!) have you got any recent photos of her? Would love to see an update


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Thanks all. Yes they have the same dad. Some of Kendal's dogs have the same dad also (ZAC) As does MichelleE's pup Daisy and I think Sezra's Daisy too


AND TREACLE !!!x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> AND TREACLE !!!x


Oh and Treacle! What a little family we have on here then


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah bless him! It's so much easier when they have an older dog to learn from


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It was such a lovely feeling and very proud of him. So glad we did it early instead of waiting, it worked so well.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

And Millie, Zac is her dad too and I think Rio is her mum


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> And Millie, Zac is her dad too and I think Rio is her mum


ooh and another half sister! George's mum is Pepper


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I thought their mum was called Salt?


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Yay - well done George!! What stunning pictures - look like they're having the best time.

It's our mission to find somewhere local we can let Biscuit off the lead - all the playing fields are No Dogs around here  

Great that the older dogs could show George what to do - FAB!!!!! Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Brilliant!! Didn't he do well?! I'm thinking we should have Luna off lead early on but what a worry!!!! I must be brave. I must be brave. I must be brave!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Good idea to let him off lead when you have other dogs with you. That's how I plucked up courage to let Flo off. Everytime the older dog was called back Flo followed him back too.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Certainly gave me confidence with the other dogs being there. At one point the other 2 ran off over a hill but George turned and looked at me and came straight back. He was brilliant


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That's what Izzy does too Jayne, she loves Phoebe, but she loves me more


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> That's what Izzy does too Jayne, she loves Phoebe, but she loves me more


I like that


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thankyou everyone


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Well done Jayne. George looks completely happy and relaxed in those photos too. Definitely the best thing to have them off lead asap. Box ticked!

Karen xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well done both of you!! must say i love that shot of the feet and George dx


----------

